# Percussion notation question



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 20, 2017)

Is it the case that for all percussion notation including timpani, bass drum, triangle, snare etc. as well as cymbals, if you want a note/hit to sustain for a certain duration you use the 'let ring' symbol (i.e. a tie that goes nowhere) and not the actual note length? If you use the latter does the player always assume it is supposed to be played continuously like a trill? For example if I want a timpani note to be hit once and then left to sustain for a full bar in 4/4 do I write it as a whole note/semibreve or as a quarter note/crotchet with a tie or 'l.r.'? This query is more concerning correct score notation rather than any playback concerns, though I am using Sibelius 6.2.


----------



## The Darris (Jul 20, 2017)

Technically you could use an "incomplete tie" which is the same thing as "l.v" which means, "let vibrate." This annotation is mostly used for cymbals, gongs, and tam tams. As for percussion like timpani, unless you use the term, "damp" at the end of a note duration, the percussionist will typically let it ring out. If I were playing a Bass Drum (Grand Casa) and I saw a quarter note hit, I would usually dampen it whether or not that term was used. This is simply because percussion notation is so vast that most composers don't really know what is traditional or universal. So, I take a simple quarter note as an indication that the composer wants a short sounding hit versus a long boomy sustain. If it were a whole note, then I would let it ring out. At the end of the day, if people are playing it, the conductor (if they are good) will probably tell you to dampen it or not. It really depends on the room, the instrument, and how well you as a player balance your part with the group. 

tl;dr = I would only use "l.v" for Cymbals, Gongs, and Tams (Maybe triangle). As for Bass Drum and Timpani, just a plain old standard note head for the desired length. Anything longer than a quarter note, the player will typically let it ring for a bit.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 20, 2017)

Ah that's excellent and very clear, thank you. Yes, an 'incomplete tie' is what I meant by a 'tie that goes nowhere' above!


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jul 20, 2017)

Marcus,
For the timp question, I'd write a semibreve for a full bar of 4/4 if the tempo is fast enough for the drum to still be ringing at the end of the bar and assuming you want the sustain to end at that point. It is best to be as accurate as possible. Dynamics and tempo are the deciding factors, if the marking is fff in a fast tempo, then duration is very important, if the marking is ppp in a slow tempo, then a crotchet and open tie is fine. Timps are tuned and so you should consider harmonic implications too when judging duration.
A player will not assume a trill or a tremelo on a full value note unless it is marked as such. 
Clarity of rhythm is also essential, which is why for example a snare part will include crotchets and minims evn though it is not a sustaining instrument on a single hit.


----------



## JJP (Jul 20, 2017)

Percussionist, orchestrator, and music copyist/engraver here.

For percussion notation, duration can be shown just like any other instrument. If you want a timpani note to sustain for a full bar of 4/4, write a whole note. The timpanist will dampen the note at the end of the bar. Notes can be tied together just as with other instruments to notate the length of the sustain.

A "laissez vibrer" or "l.v." can be indicated by an open tie on a single-duration note. Technically this means to let the instrument ring freely and not dampen it. You can put a dampen indication later, but it is often clearer to notate the duration of the sustain if it's not too long. That way the percussionist isn't potentially surprised by the dampen indication later.

A percussionist will not roll/tremolo a note unless it is indicated to do so. The most common way to indicate this is with two or three slashes (depending on the note value and particular situation) on the stem of the note. If the note doesn't have a stem, the slashes are placed on the side of the note head where the stem would normally occur. The stem of the note can be elongated to fit the slashes if necessary. The slashes are also placed on every tied note that follows for the duration of the roll.

Note that if you break the tie, the percussionist will re-articulate the roll. How audible this is depends on the instrument.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 20, 2017)

Many thanks again guys for your input. That's all really helpful. I have been told that it is best to use 'l.r.' or l.v.' with cymbal hits at least but was not sure about the rest of the instruments. I feel a lot clearer now with these highly informed explanations but may come back if I have more questions.


----------

